

Lessig on how copyright is killing science (video) - drallison
http://motherboard.tv/2011/4/25/lessig-copyright-isn-t-just-hurting-creativity-it-s-killing-science-video--2

======
drallison
In a similar vein, Robert Laughlin's The Crime of Reason: And the Closing of
the Scientific Mind. (Available from Amazon: [http://www.amazon.com/Crime-
Reason-Closing-Scientific-Mind/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Crime-Reason-
Closing-Scientific-
Mind/dp/B002FL5I1I/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1303878899&sr=8-2))

